# Removed pigeons have no idea!!!



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had pigeons get into my attic through a hole (that I think they enlarged) in the roof. I went to remove them, only to discover a nest with two eggs. So...I waited until the eggs hatched. Then, having read here that pigeons stay in the nest a long time, I let them develop (all the time living with the leaky roof). I finally couldn't wait any longer, and removed the two young pigeons, who now must be four weeks old, and looking very adult except for some yellow fibres sticking out through their feathers. I haven't seen any sign of the adults in the last two days. The juveniles don't seem to know how to fly or eat, and just sit on the roof waiting for guidance.

This is not an urban area, so there aren't a lot of pigeons around here as it is.

I hope I haven't threatened their chances of survival. Any suggestions as to what I can do, or how these pigeons can learn to do what they are supposed to do?

Thanks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a shame because they only needed a few more days. At this age, the parents are off on a new nest and only return to feed the babies. Honestly, I don't know if they will accept them now that you have put them out.
Were it me, I would collect them and hand feed them. I doubt they will make it on their own as they have no clue how to eat or how to avoid predators. This is one easy feeding method you can use.


You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the bird’s crop empties until you know it is eating on their own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

That was part of my concern. There was a new nest in the attic I hadn't seen before, and I was afraid we were going to start the whole cycle over again. 

Will other pigeons adopt them, or does it have to be "mom and dad"?

Thanks.


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here they are.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Needs to be mom and dad or you.
Gosh they are adorable.
When did you remove them?


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yesterday.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You closed the hole up?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

They should be able to eat seed by now.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> They should be able to eat seed by now.


Yes... I agree and feeding them the defrosted corn and peas will help them learn, because they just don't know how yet.


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes, I closed the hole. I could open it again if you think it might help. I just don't want another pair of eggs in the attic.. Right now the juveniles are on the roof near the hole, and content to stay there.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How are you going to feed them if they are on the roof?


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's a large flat roof outside a window. 

My thought was that the adult would see them.

I can put them in a cage and feed them, leave them on the roof and feed them there, open the hole in the roof back up and put them right back where I found them.

Whatever you folks think is going to give them the best chance.

Thanks.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Dave,
I would suggest placing some pigeon/dove mix of seeds in front of the little ones and mimic picking them up with your thumb and index finger, in addition to offering them the thawed peas and corn. 

They're definitely old enough to start eating on their own and curious enough to watch what you're doing. 

When they're ready, they'll begin to fly on their own. 

They're adorable!! 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you seen the adults around? How long since the babies have eaten?


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

I've yet to see the babies eat. We feed a lot of wild birds, so I out some of regular bird food out along with some water. They have no idea what to do with it.

I haven't seen the adults since the day before yesterday. 


Doug


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please bring them off the roof and feed them.


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

Will do.

Thanks.


Doug


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Doug...where are you located in case we have a member near by?


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

They are awesome! Those cute little beaks!

You have already gotten the best info possible.

I just wanted to say...Thank You!
Most people would not have waited...or even cared after they were removed. Most people would have left them and moved on....not caring what would become of them.

You did care, so thank you.

-Hilly


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

Seneca Falls, New York - about an hour from Rochester, Syracuse or Ithaca. If the distance is reasonable (whatever that is), I can meet them halfway. I don't want anything to happen to these guys if possible.

Hillybean, thanks for the kind thoughts. Thanks to everyone (particularly Charis) for all the help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Feed them Doug. No one comes to mind but I will work on it.
You will need to feed them everytime the crop empties. Just follow the instruction I first posted. They should be eating on thier own in a day or so.
Put a dish of water in the cage with them. Splash your fingers around to get their interest and they may drink.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Onodaga County?


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

Onondaga County is Syracuse. About an hour.

Doug


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What county are you in?
Will you please email me your phone number so I can reach you when I find someone? Won't be until tomorrow afternoon or early evening your time. I'm on the west coast.
[email protected]


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's been dark here for several hours. I just checked on them, and they're still alert and energized. I'll bring them in early in the morning, and get started on some food and water.

If you can line someone up in Onondaga County I'll deliver the birds.

Good night.


Doug


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is the information I gave Doug. I was fortunate to find someone wonderful on the first call.

Gabriele Whitman, Second Chance Wildlife Rehabilitation Network
315-754-6208


----------



## davery54 (Aug 31, 2009)

At 2:30 (Eastern time) I dropped the pigeons off with Gabe at Second Chance Wildlife. She was going to feed them immediately, and has some other pigeons that are just the right age to help with the rest of the skills, socialization, etc. I think they'll be fine

Thanks to everyone here for their encouragement. You were all great. Thanks particularly to Charis for all the help and encouragement, as well as finding the rescue center.


Doug Avery


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You are welcome, Doug.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Awesome!!! This way they will be able to be released back into the wild, with a flock!

Thank you so much!
-Hilly


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. Thanks for bringing them to the wildlife center. That was kind of you.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I read once that a pigeon can get by with just a tablespoon of food a day. Now is that true? Looks like they'll be ok. Just hand feed them and mimic picking up the seeds and they'll catch on quick. Good luck with them and thanks for saving 2 lives.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jmaxpsi said:


> I read once that a pigeon can get by with just a tablespoon of food a day. Now is that true? Looks like they'll be ok. Just hand feed them and mimic picking up the seeds and they'll catch on quick. Good luck with them and thanks for saving 2 lives.


The babies are with a rehabber.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A most wonderful outcome! Thank you Doug and Charis. You both went above and beyond!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> A most wonderful outcome! Thank you Doug and Charis. You both went above and beyond!
> 
> Terry


AGREED!! Thank you very much, Doug and Charis and everyone else who helped.


----------

